
Password Sharing Costs Netflix over $1.5B Annually - elorant
https://www.cbr.com/netflix-loses-over-1-5-billion-annually-password-sharing/
======
nradov
It's the piracy fallacy again. It doesn't cost Netflix anywhere near $1.5B to
deliver content to those extra viewers. And if they lost access to the shared
password only a fraction of them would pay for their own account. (To be clear
I'm not advocating violating Netflix terms of service, just pointing out that
the number is wrong.)

